# ryobi table saw ??



## timbecht (Apr 28, 2013)

my table saw has the wierd 5/8 miter slides.
my ?? is has any one made there own miter bars for them and if u have what kind of material did u use


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

No, but I've made plenty from hard maple for my Bosch 4100. Plane 3/4 or 4//4 stock to desired thickness and go nuts. Paste wax makes for nice adjunct.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

I have the Ryobi RTS10 table saw with the same odd miter slots, so I'm interested in this thread. Hopefully someone will have some solutions to the odd miter slot dilemma.


----------



## timbecht (Apr 28, 2013)

well here is what i came up with for mine i went to walmart ant bought the bigest cutting board they had the plastic ones it is like the stuff u can buy from rockler and cut stipes to fit the miter slot and routed the t shape on the top of it they work very well and slide great but i have another plan for this saw that i will do a write up on in the near future that will greatly solve alot of the odd miter slot probs for more than just the ryobi table saws it will fix the prob on any odd miter slot table saw so keep an eye for my write up


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

dawsonbob:

Are you asking this question, because you want to be able to make a crosscut sled?

If the reason your asking, is because you want to make a crosscut sled, there is an alternate solution, where you wouldn't need to use the miter slots at all.

I glued and fastened, a good straight hardwood guide 3/4" thick to the bottom of my crosscut sled, to act as a fence that I push tight against my table saw left side table edge, to give me my crosscuts.

I made the sled the same way as you make it for a miter slot sled, only placing the guide way at the end of the sled to act as a fence, to ride against the table edge.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks, hobby1. That's a very good solution, something that I will try. I was also wondering whether or not someone made after market accessories for saws with these oddly sized miter slots? You'd think that someone would have recognized a potential market, and manufactured, say, a decent miter gauge for them.


----------



## timbecht (Apr 28, 2013)

well i tryed that also but i have mine built with a surround for more cut width and an outfeed sopport when i post my write up i will post pics of it also and u guys can give me comments


----------

